# 1962 Cosmic Flyer -Western Flyer (a pictorial)



## Enthusiastic Cyclist (Jun 26, 2017)

On a recent trip to Ohio to move my son out of his apartment after graduating from Kent State I noticed this bike in the local craigs list for $100 . It was in pretty nice condition already and I had been looking to get back into the bike building hobby after some years away. The last bike I built was in 2006 and it was a modern Carbon framed race bike with Campy components that I built from the frame up from parts I bought through ebay.  This time I wanted to restore a vintage city cruiser of some sort and luckily came upon this one. I am listing photos in order. You will notice more rust on the earlier pics although the rust wasn't really that bad to remove. Here is the original Bike as purchased below.


----------



## Enthusiastic Cyclist (Jun 26, 2017)

The first thing after removing the rust was replace the dry rotted tires


----------



## Enthusiastic Cyclist (Jun 26, 2017)

Next I replaced the chain and did some minor touch up to decal and added a western flyer logo where the previous one had faded away.


----------



## Enthusiastic Cyclist (Jun 26, 2017)

the Head light was then made operational thanks to help from "partsguy" I also added a tail light and mud flaps that would have been made around the same time as this bicycle.


----------



## Enthusiastic Cyclist (Jun 26, 2017)

These are the pictures of the completed bicycle


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 27, 2017)

I like it!


----------

